# Himalayan Salt Lamps as HiFi tweak



## Gabriel (Nov 7, 2017)

https://www.whatsbestforum.com/show...yan-Salt-Lamps-as-HiFi-tweak-Snake-oil-or-Not

This site is CRAPPOLA anyways, but should we be putting these inside our cars?


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

WTF? There’s so much stupidity in the “audiophile” community. It’s actually sad what these guys will believe.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Onyx1136 said:


> Facepalm


/thread


----------



## Minibull (Apr 16, 2018)

Onyx1136 said:


> WTF? There’s so much stupidity in the “audiophile” community. It’s actually sad what these guys will believe.


It's like that for anything really, how far someone will go to justify what they are perceiving. And engaging with them seems to re-enforce that stance further...your $600 RCA cables aren't doing much more bro...haha


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Same guys that think Magico sounds good


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

anybody that wants one, I can CNC courtesy lamp lenses from himalayan salt. Prices will vary by vehicle.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 7, 2017)

dcfis said:


> Same guys that think Magico sounds good


Actually Magico designs their own drivers!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Gabriel said:


> dcfis said:
> 
> 
> > Same guys that think Magico sounds good
> ...


Which is the problem


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 7, 2017)

dcfis said:


> Which is the problem


No the enclosure and dampening has a lot to do with it. Also the crossover settings as well plays a big part. So do they now have to specify NO SALT when they purchase their $1million dollar acoustic rock they use that stabilizes their vinyl players?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

The enclosure is something they do well.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey now! Just because YOU don’t find benefit from something, you cannot presume that everyone else is the same! 



I personally enjoy my Himalayan salt rocks greatly, especially in the car! The delicate presence it provides, the sensory splendor, the refined image.... it’s hard to reproduce otherwise. I prefer the pink salt rocks over the orange.... the orange seems to add a “heavier” flavor while the pink is decidedly more lite and delicate. I find it also helps with the freshness, as everyone knows - when you ask for unsalted fries at the drive through, they always have to make a new batch.... and then I can add my own!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

danno14 said:


> Hey now! Just because YOU don’t find benefit from something, you cannot presume that everyone else is the same!
> 
> 
> 
> I personally enjoy my Himalayan salt rocks greatly, especially in the car! The delicate presence it provides, the sensory splendor, the refined image.... it’s hard to reproduce otherwise. I prefer the pink salt rocks over the orange.... the orange seems to add a “heavier” flavor while the pink is decidedly more lite and delicate. I find it also helps with the freshness, as everyone knows - when you ask for unsalted fries at the drive through, they always have to make a new batch.... and then I can add my own!


 Agreed. Because of its properties as a dessicant, I find that the orange makes the music a little too DRY for my taste. Subsequently, I have turned to using a simple vase filled with Jasmine rice. It seems that the rice will not absorb as much of the humidity in the air when placed 1.23 feet from each driver for most jazz and some blues. When I really wanna rock out, wild rice plays nicely with the likes of pantera, and slayer, but the vases should be moved slightly closer for desired effect.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 7, 2017)

Could this be a serious safety issue as what if it had a leak or in a car accident you got salt in your eyes???


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

If what had a leak? The salt? 

If it was hot enough to melt the salt, I would have other worries


----------

